# Besides Fishkeeping?



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you guys occupy your time with? Do you have any other hobbies or interests? It might be interesting to share!

I'm an Illustration major in college and so I like doing art!





































And I also like growing strange plants. 
































































(Oh man, that's a lot of pictures... I have too many plants! This is nowhere near all the them...)

How about you guys?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumbleboo,

I like your art and I see your avie was your art. The smaller mini pics I take it is your take on Alice in Wonderland? BTW just curious if you're into anime? The Alice in Wonderland (assuming) take images has a Hayao Miyazaki feel to it with the water colors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nausicaä_(character)

Nice carnivoirious plants. Seeing as you're into plants and have a sunny window check out my thread here. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9293

Such a small system can be made with stuff laying around on the ground and such and just airlifted with a air pump to some plants or ediable nom nom plants and the venus fly trap there will catch anything that flys or crawls around.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice drawing!

Tennis and doing research would probably be my other hobby


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is some beautiful and unique artwork!

I like the koi fish! I've got two on my arm


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

You have some great art! It looks like you also have quite the eye for photography. You took some great pictures. You also have to cool looking plants!!

For me other interests and hobbies would be music, DJ occasionally, car stereos, home theater, working on my car. Sports in general I love. I play a ton of softball, probably a couple hundred games a year. during the winter I curl. 

With working full time and at the bar part time, along with playing baseball, a lot of the other hobbies take a bit of a back seat. LOL. 


BTW....do you ever go to bars in Mississauga, On the Curve, West 50, Ten? You look familiar.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Where did you get the _Cephalotus_??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful art and plants! I am just amazed.. Maybe you could help me with my plants one day. I don't know how..but I killed my hen and chicks.. I mean, who does that?! LOL :3

I love aquatic plants thou.. I have a bit more luck with them ha.

I did paint and draw a lot... I don't get much time so I don't have a lot of skill anymore.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh bumble, I think I recall seeing some of your art on TV when everyone was invited to do their view on alice in wonderland. Was that what some of your stuff was for? I thought I recognized it!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Beautiful art and plants! I am just amazed.. Maybe you could help me with my plants one day. I don't know how..but I killed my hen and chicks.. I mean, who does that?! LOL :3
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe it's how you water your plants??!!! LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! I think it is....succulents and over watering = plant death.. D:


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Bumbleboo,
> 
> I like your art and I see your avie was your art. The smaller mini pics I take it is your take on Alice in Wonderland? BTW just curious if you're into anime? The Alice in Wonderland (assuming) take images has a Hayao Miyazaki feel to it with the water colors.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm not really into anime anymore but I love Miyazaki's stuff.  And oh! Actually it's not watercolours for the Alice piece, it's digital, but the rest are watercolours/ink/gouache. 

Thanks! That was an interesting thread, I might try that. I've been wanting to grow some veggies/herbs, so maybe that would be a good way.  I could do it with the carnivorous plants too, but I'd need to use distilled water because they can't handle minerals in their water, since they absorb all their food through their leaves etc. 



Fish_Man said:


> Very nice drawing!
> 
> Tennis and doing research would probably be my other hobby


Thanks!

That's cool! Tennis is a lot of fun.  And researching is fun too, I think! It's always good to keep learning.



gucci17 said:


> That is some beautiful and unique artwork!
> 
> I like the koi fish! I've got two on my arm


Thanks!

Koi are pretty awesome, they certainly make good tattoos. 



Tbird said:


> You have some great art! It looks like you also have quite the eye for photography. You took some great pictures. You also have to cool looking plants!!
> 
> For me other interests and hobbies would be music, DJ occasionally, car stereos, home theater, working on my car. Sports in general I love. I play a ton of softball, probably a couple hundred games a year. during the winter I curl.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!

That's cool! It's always good to keep busy with things you love. 

Yeah, I'll bet... .that's a shame. 

Nope! I don't go to bars or drink very often. Maybe I have a doppelganger!



characinfan said:


> Where did you get the _Cephalotus_??


I got it in a trade.  But you can get them from Keehn's Carnivores (he sells them online, Canada based so there's no phyto-cert fee).



Ciddian said:


> Beautiful art and plants! I am just amazed.. Maybe you could help me with my plants one day. I don't know how..but I killed my hen and chicks.. I mean, who does that?! LOL :3
> 
> I love aquatic plants thou.. I have a bit more luck with them ha.
> 
> I did paint and draw a lot... I don't get much time so I don't have a lot of skill anymore.


Thanks Ciddian! Hehe, aww, it happens! I actually find it's sometimes hard to take care of succulents cause you either forget about them or overwater them! Mine are all easy to take care of cause you can overwater them all you want!

Aww, I'm sorry you don't get too much time anymore! But I think your paintings are very lovely! I'd seen the frog one on the forum when I first came here (trying to navigate and understand the site cause I'm slow with that sometimes!), so that was yours! I think it's really lovely.  I can't remember where I saw it now though... I think it was in a gallery on the forum?



Ciddian said:


> Oohh bumble, I think I recall seeing some of your art on TV when everyone was invited to do their view on alice in wonderland. Was that what some of your stuff was for? I thought I recognized it!


Oh! I don't think so! Unless someone used my art without my permission ahahah! Mine was just for one of my classes at my college.  Ah well, if someone is using my art somewhere, maybe I'll get some recognition for it!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The frog one was in one small art show for school but that was about it. It has been on a couple of forums for sure. lol.

Thank you for the comments!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> The frog one was in one small art show for school but that was about it. It has been on a couple of forums for sure. lol.
> 
> Thank you for the comments!


You're welcome!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL i draw too

us fish keepers have alot in common










i also play magic


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

arinsi said:


> LOL i draw too
> 
> us fish keepers have alot in common
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a great drawing!

Can't say I've played Magic before though.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumbleboo,

Get a smal magic deck. Bigfishy and I got some from waay back but me I'm totally new to the game again. Used to know how to play it so you're the the only newbie playing if you wanna game. I remember the game being a fun game back then. Good ice breaker then the idle pokey poke standing around hi and hellos.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

You must have a doppelganger Bumbleboo!! I do see a lot of faces at the front door....LOL. 

You'll have to come by one of the bars sometime....maybe when Cid comes by. Always a good time!  

I'm guessing you go to Sheridan because you live in Oakville?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

arinsi said:


> LOL i draw too
> 
> us fish keepers have alot in common
> 
> ...


WOW that's a very good drawing!!!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Bumbleboo,
> 
> Get a smal magic deck. Bigfishy and I got some from waay back but me I'm totally new to the game again. Used to know how to play it so you're the the only newbie playing if you wanna game. I remember the game being a fun game back then. Good ice breaker then the idle pokey poke standing around hi and hellos.


Haha, that's true!



Tbird said:


> You must have a doppelganger Bumbleboo!! I do see a lot of faces at the front door....LOL.
> 
> You'll have to come by one of the bars sometime....maybe when Cid comes by. Always a good time!
> 
> I'm guessing you go to Sheridan because you live in Oakville?


Yep, I do go to Sheridan.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

wow! you all are really talented. I love all your arts and pics <3 veeeery nice!

I also love *taking pictures *- just for fun tho~ i'm a total amateur >.<
I mainly enjoy taking pictures of people (portraits/posed) and children (during activities). Unfortunately, I am very big on protecting people's identity/privacy (especially children's) so I can't post any of those pics online >.<

I also have a habit of taking a *picture diary *<- what I mean is I like to take snaps shots of things throughout my day~ whatever I deem significant (pics with friends^^, foods, something interesting I saw on the street, my emotions, etc etc)  hehe

From there I move on to *scrapbooking*, which can be a very long project and takes foreeever to finish! I can be quite a perfectionist sometimes >.<

One recent _random_ pic I took was of these pretty candles from Dollarama, hehe^^ brought them home, line them up, and snap! 
- Jen


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alot of talented people on here lol...me...not so much


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Alot of talented people on here lol...me...not so much


+1


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Alot of talented people on here lol...me...not so much


x 2

Well usless you count throwing abrasive people out of a bar talent. LOL


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Tbird said:


> x 2
> 
> Well usless you count throwing abrasive people out of a bar talent. LOL


lol, possibly~

i know i won't be able to muscle enough courage to walk up to them and give them a little pat >.< hahas!

~ Jen


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> wow! you all are really talented. I love all your arts and pics <3 veeeery nice!
> 
> I also love *taking pictures *- just for fun tho~ i'm a total amateur >.<
> I mainly enjoy taking pictures of people (portraits/posed) and children (during activities). Unfortunately, I am very big on protecting people's identity/privacy (especially children's) so I can't post any of those pics online >.<
> ...


Thanks! 

That's okay! I don't think it matters if you're an amateur or not, just enjoy doing it! Plus, I think your photo looks very nice!  I agree with you about keeping people's identity private and it's nice of you to be considerate toward that. 

That's really cool! It's a good idea I think, then you can look back on it and remember.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Alot of talented people on here lol...me...not so much


I am talented on the road, does that count?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I like to take pics too....

not just fish...









or a closer view...


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I like to take pics too....
> 
> not just fish...
> 
> ...


Taking pictures is a lot of fun, very nice ones Riceburner!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Rice,

I just had a virtual 'face hugger' experience.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Would be a small face....the arachnid is only about 1cm long.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Would be a small face....the arachnid is only about 1cm long.


LOL!

Not a fan of these critters but definitely a fan of all your pics, Riceburner^^

~ Jen


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I am talented on the road, does that count?


lol I hope you don't follow into the stereotype of Markham drivers


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Beautiful art and plants! I am just amazed.. Maybe you could help me with my plants one day. I don't know how..but I killed my hen and chicks.. I mean, who does that?! LOL :3
> 
> I love aquatic plants thou.. I have a bit more luck with them ha.
> 
> I did paint and draw a lot... I don't get much time so I don't have a lot of skill anymore.


Cid, those are some fantastic pics!!! You have lots of talent. Hopefully you can find a bit of time to get back into it!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely a few people on this site that can take amazing pictures!! I'm going to have to learn from a few of you!!


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

INTERESTS OTHER THAN OUR BELOVED FISH?! That's treason. 

I wanted to get into keeping orchids, but then I realised that would take money away from my aquaria-related love. During the school year, my hobbies include being whipped by UofT into submission and crying in a corner about biology LOL.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> INTERESTS OTHER THAN OUR BELOVED FISH?! That's treason.
> 
> I wanted to get into keeping orchids, but then I realised that would take money away from my aquaria-related love. During the school year, my hobbies include being whipped by UofT into submission and crying in a corner about biology LOL.


Been there, done that. I have been emotionally/mentally scarred from UofT. I love it when they ask to donate money, after what they put me through, and especially since I never got any help financially from the school.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch! Is UofT really that bad?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

bumbleboo said:


> Ouch! Is UofT really that bad?


I wouldn't say it's bad lol I love the university. They just work us like crazy.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> I wouldn't say it's bad lol I love the university. They just work us like crazy.


Well, that's good! Yeah college/university can really take over your life!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks Tbird :3 I can show you them in person if you like tomorrow!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Well, that's good! Yeah college/university can really take over your life!


UofT downtown = everyone for themselves, no sharing (at least for undergrad so I've heard from people in the science field).


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea, when I was in waterloo, I can't wait to graduate and work. Now that I am working, I wish I am back at school...hanging out with friends. The amount of projects, pressure and deadline at school is nothing compare to work.


by the way, when I was in school in 2001, I saw the movie matrix...I thought that's what programmers do, drive around in the space ship and chase robots. I didn't think I would sit in front of the computer all day....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Holidays said:


> by the way, when I was in school in 2001, I saw the movie matrix...I thought that's what programmers do, drive around in the space ship and chase robots. I didn't think I would sit in front of the computer all day....


The movie took place in 2199, and we are now 2010, so you have to wait another 190 years before your dream comes true.



Just a shot of my *Blue Fins*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> UofT downtown = everyone for themselves, no sharing (at least for undergrad so I've heard from people in the science field).


+1 for commerce


----------

